# SWIM BLADDER



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Got a swim bladder problem. Fish appears plumped up in the belly area, been about 9 days.

Also saw some scales flaking off his body. First 6 days I did 30% water change daily, and got a full epson salt treatment(over 3 days), and kept the salt up.

3 days ago started with marcayn, should be a 5 day treatment with this product. Fishes body healed up, but belly still plump, and swimming eradically.

I cant get this guy to eat. Iv tried a smallpiece of fish fillet, stuffed with pea, I dont know if he cant get to the food or just wont eat it.

If this maracyn wont work, Im gonna need to get him to eat some peas, or soak some food and treat for internal parasites.

Anyone beat this before?????


----------



## Research Monkey (Nov 15, 2006)

mashunter18 said:


> Got a swim bladder problem. Fish appears plumped up in the belly area, been about 9 days.
> 
> Also saw some scales flaking off his body. First 6 days I did 30% water change daily, and got a full epson salt treatment(over 3 days), and kept the salt up.
> 
> ...


Ok, i'm a newb but i'm an avid deep SEA fishing guy. So, don't take my advice! but it is something to think about.

When you go fishing for ANY fish that is located 100ft+ water when you bring them up their swim bladders always pop out of their mouths. Sometimes you will catch "illegal" fish such as a black sea bass (catch + release only). Problem is, when you catch a black sea bass and you try to release it the go belly up because their swim bladder is hanging out of their mouths! So, what fisherman do in this sitatution is actual cut/poke a hole in the swim bladder and then the fish will get rightside up and swim back down...

thoughts anyone?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think you're dealing with swim bladder disease here. It sounds to me a classic case of dropsy. If it is caused from tuberculosis be very careful and use aquatic gloves since it can be passed onto humans. Hopefully you are using maracyn 2. That should do the trick against dropsy. Though prepare yourself for the worst case scenario though.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Matt,

How's the fish doing?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Don, He isnt looking to good.

He was looking better, the buldge went down alot in his belly, but he was still swimming eridically.
Yesterday afternoon he started laying on the bottem of the tank breathing heavy. As of this morning
he is still alive and just laying on the bottem of the tank.

He isnt looking to good, Im hoping he makes a turn for the better today...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Have you tried a wide spectrum antibiotic yet?

Also, if you haven't already done so, increase the salt concentration to 0.3%. You'll need it to relieve stress to the kidneys. If it is retaining fluids (hence the bloat), the kidneys will try its hardest to expel it to maintain osmoregulatory balance. Salt will increase the TDS of your tank water so water won't "invade" the body as quickly.

Hopefully, if the cause is bacterial, a wide spectrum antibiotic should help.

Good luck...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

After I talked to you last, I had no luck finding the meds locally, unforunately I didnt order them overnight delivery( I should have).I did get the salt up to .03%, yesterday I treated with the furnase, didnt arrive untill wednesday.I think it was to late......







It appears he died this morning since my last post.I think when he started getting better, thats where I made the mistake and didnt overnight the furnase med, he really looked better this past weekend.My fault, He survived for 2 weeks like this, I should of been more aggressive in my treatment and diagnosos.

I appreciate your help Don with him. To bad it had to be my Maculipinnis, maybe Ill get another chance to get one again...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn Matt...that really sucks dude.

I wish you would have called me back after you had talked to Don...I have a lot of the kanamycin I used on my rhom and could have overnighted them to you much quicker. I didnt think of it when we were talking


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Damn, sorry to hear that, Matt...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Whoah...totally sorry for your loss, sir.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> Whoah...totally sorry for your loss, sir.


x2


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

For what its worth, I believe AS currently has a PMac available if you are looking to replace this lil fella...


----------

